# Best Fullbody Workout For Mass?



## Th3KaNgSt3R (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey, so I'm a beginner in the sense that I haven't really used much of my noob gains. I've done SS, and Max-ot, and am on PRRS right now. 
I'm pretty much still really weak. I know a pretty good amount of info about bodybuilding and correct form, etc. 
My main goal is to really add some muscle mass without too much fat. Strength is good too but my main priority is mass, since I am very skinny. 

Can you recommend any fullbody workouts that are good for gaining mass? 
Thanks 

Also I am 14 years old, 115 pounds, 5'5", and 15% bf.

I already know how many calories and macro nutrients I need.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 16, 2011)

Th3KaNgSt3R said:


> Hey, so I'm a beginner in the sense that I haven't really used much of my noob gains. I've done SS, and Max-ot, and am on PRRS right now.
> I'm pretty much still really weak. I know a pretty good amount of info about bodybuilding and correct form, etc.
> My main goal is to really add some muscle mass without too much fat. Strength is good too but my main priority is mass, since I am very skinny.
> 
> ...



Do you know any football players at your high school? Work out with the 
jocks little bro, do basic movements like dead lifts, squats, cleans, 
stadium hops, and eat plenty of good quality foods. Read the stickie notes on the training section of this forum. There are tons of useful information on basic lifting techniques.


----------



## Marat (Apr 16, 2011)

Check out the book "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe.


----------



## Th3KaNgSt3R (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm in Junior High so I can't yet but that seems like a good idea.
In the meantime, can anyone recommend me any full body workouts?
Oh, and I've seen SS too. Is it good for mass and will it train my other muscles too like biceps, triceps, calves, abs?


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

look up ripptoes


----------



## MDR (Apr 16, 2011)

Th3KaNgSt3R said:


> I'm in Junior High so I can't yet but that seems like a good idea.
> In the meantime, can anyone recommend me any full body workouts?
> Oh, and I've seen SS too. Is it good for mass and will it train my other muscles too like biceps, triceps, calves, abs?



Compound movements is the way to go, as was already suggested.  Do not worry about isolation; focus on gaining overall strength.


----------



## Th3KaNgSt3R (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it ok if I add light arm and ab work once a week to SS?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 16, 2011)

What people often don't understand is that the core work like Rippetoe's SS is that these are functionally correct movements and recruit your whole core, and also cover your accessory work. People tend to fixate on stuff like curls and all that and skip the core stuff. 
You can certainly work in some accessory work, but don't go out of your way to do a lot of it. I know this is what guys always look at, but as a female within the sport of bodybuilding I laugh my ass off at the young guys who stand in the squat rack to curl a barbell w/ 25 lb plates on it, while they have skinny little stick legs poking out of their long shorts. IMO this is the easy way to tell who knows what the hell they are in the gym for, and who has no clue.

Also remember to pay attention where you position the accessory work because it could easily be viewed as overtrainign those smaller muscles. Also speaking as a 30 yr vet of the gym, your shoulders, elbows & wrists are going to be the first to start sporting tendonitis when it does show up, and you never really recover from that.


----------



## monster1114 (Apr 20, 2011)

goto freetrainers . com and put in your info and your goals. It'll generate week by week work outs for you. Just keep in mind, EAT EAT EAT. i been working out for a few years on and off and I can tell you the past year of eating right, I seen more gains then ever before. Its not all about calories and macro nutrients. Its the right type of food as well


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 20, 2011)

Hit the gym three times a week with at least a day's rest between workouts.  Do a full body workout doing only the following lifts, moderate to heavy with 6-12 reps per set:

Bench Press
Shoulder Press
Lat pull-downs (wide grip pull ups)
Barbell rows
Dips
Squats

Do 3-4 heavy sets for each exercise on each full body day, eat enough calories and protein and you'll explode.  Don't make the mistake of focusing on isolation exercises in your quest for mass.  And don't be afraid to put on some fat while you're bulking up.


----------



## NYCDiesel (Apr 23, 2011)

Titan training system is a volume/strength/muscle endurance full body workout that is real effective, check it out


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

Doing bench press,squats and deadlifts is a must for gaining mass !!


----------

